# Half price Beef & Pork



## deano (Nov 23, 2014)

Was at Asda earlier and they had all their beef and pork half price! I know supermarket meat isn't always the best but there was some huge cuts for great prices.

I picked up this badboy for under £9













DSC_0077.JPG



__ deano
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks for the tip.  Hey! you don't always need to buy top quality meat.  Yes the product you start with affects the product you end up with but compromises can always be made.

I have a question Deano:  What is the plan for that hunk o beef??  Just curious.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Nov 23, 2014)

No plans yet Danny but it was so cheap I just bought it and chucked it in the freezer for a later date haha. Trying to get used to my drum and it's temperatures with chicken first but I made my first batch of homemade BBQ sauce tonight so I'm going to try ribs or a pork shoulder for some BBQ pulled pork next:grilling_smilie:

Any suggestions of what to do with this from a seasoned pro like yourself?


----------



## markuk (Nov 23, 2014)

... always remember that  BBQ in the Deep South was often associated with the poorer folks and it was used to make a poor quality cut taste okay by slow cooking so don't let that put you off


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello Deano.  "A season pro like yourself".  Uh huh!  That's an extremely polite way of asking if an old fart like me has any recipe ideas.  Don't forget; I am from the States, I do own firearms.  You ARE coming to the meet next August aren't you????    Young whippersnapper!   I'll tell you what you can do with your beef!!!........!£%^**(*$$!"%%%^**%$!((*&$"!!£%&*!!!!!







Serious now!  Yes Deano.  I have a couple ideas.

Problem 1 is that you have frozen it whole.  First try taking that joint to your local butcher and pay him to cut it into 4-6 pieces.  I am assuming you didn't buy that joint to feed a big party.  4 pieces is probably right.  Now you have 4 pieces to experiment with.  4 different smoking opportunities.  Vary the smoking temp, vary the rub, just have a go and see how the finished product turns out.

Problem 2 is a bit more difficult.:  You bought an uncut British supermarket rump roast joint.  The term "joint" is not even used in the States when referring to meat.  Most of our U.S. members would not even recognise that piece of beef.  I don't recognise most cuts of meat in this country.  You don't want me to go into explanation, you just want to know what tha heck to do with this thing.  If you look at it you will see that joint has almost ZERO fat.  It's the British way of butchering.  Fat = flavour; no fat means you gotta add flavour.  I don't usually add rubs and such but now is the time with this joint.  Now is when you can play around with finding a rub you and your family like.  That joint MUST be done low and slow and MUST be pulled from the smoker when IT reaches 140f.  You MUST have a meat therm for this one.  If you go more than 140f. you will end up with tasteless shoe leather.  Get a good meat therm!  You will need it for almost everything you cook.

All of this is just my opinion.  Others may have better ideas.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## deano (Nov 24, 2014)

image.jpg



__ deano
__ Nov 24, 2014





You'll be glad to know I cut it in half [emoji]128522[/emoji] I've tried to translate the whole American meat cut library into British terminology before but I am still none the wiser[emoji]128534[/emoji] I'm going to have a few more practices with some chickens first then once I'm confident with the temps I'll rub this baby real good and give it a bash. 

On the subject of thermometers I've been looking at the maverick et 732/733 with about £15 difference in the two but the specs don't seem to be too different. It's hit and miss on the forum with some guys saying the 733 is far better and some saying not much difference. Have u had any experience with either of these?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Deano.  I am still in caveman mode.  I have never owned a therm.  I DO need one and I do plan to buy one.  Wade is your man as he has each model.  Keep Smokin|!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 25, 2014)

Pit beef. That's what I'd do with one of those chunks. Example of pit beef > http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160262/baltimore-pit-beef-sandwiches


----------



## deano (Nov 25, 2014)

I like that idea mike, how long did u cook it for and at what temp? I have a small electric slicer the GF bought me for Xmas to get it nice and thin so that should work ok. Think I'll put a small foil tray underneath the meat as well to catch the juices or would this be a rookie mistake and interfere with the smoking process[emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## mike w (Nov 25, 2014)

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/beef/baltimore_pit_beef.html
Try this recipe. Mods, apologies if this link isn't allowed. I've seen links from that site here and its a great recipe for pit beef. 


Deano said:


> I like that idea mike, how long did u cook it for and at what temp? I have a small electric slicer the GF bought me for Xmas to get it nice and thin so that should work ok. Think I'll put a small foil tray underneath the meat as well to catch the juices or would this be a rookie mistake and interfere with the smoking process[emoji]128527[/emoji]


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello , Deano, and welcome to the Neighborhood. We want you to feel comfortable and hope you become one of the Neighbors.

My good friend , KC5TPY, (Danny) , can guide you to a well Smoked meal .. He's a good man.

I have only one bit of advice , if Danny hasn't already mentioned it ; practice Patients. You'll thank me later...

have a great Thanksgiving and a Merry Christmas , and as always . . .


----------



## adenjago (Dec 19, 2014)

> On the subject of thermometers I've been looking at the maverick et 732/733 with about £15 difference in the two but the specs don't seem to be too different. It's hit and miss on the forum with some guys saying the 733 is far better and some saying not much difference. Have u had any experience with either of these?


Hi Deano

I two had the exact conundrum regarding the 732 & 733, and like yourself did some online research on this and similar forums & reviews and found it was 50-50 for or against either version, I opted to go for the 733 but there was only a £10 difference in price when brought from Amazon.

the main difference I believe  (i'm sure I will be corrected if wrong) is how the duel probes work....

732 - One Probe for internal Temp and one probe for the Grill Temp

733 - either probes can be for either configuration, two probes could be used for internal temp (inc different meats, there a built in presets for chick\beef\pork etc,) or you can, like the 732 one for the  grill and one for the internal temp

also I think the Screen is bigger on the 733 base (but also a lot busy, and little less easier to read).

I was in Sainsbury's today and they too are doing half price joints......like Tesco and asda, but as temping as it as my Freezer is already full of meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    ,  

I'm hoping Santa will will bring me a Chest Freezer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Regards

Ade


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2014)

Deano said:


> On the subject of thermometers I've been looking at the maverick et 732/733 with about £15 difference in the two but the specs don't seem to be too different. It's hit and miss on the forum with some guys saying the 733 is far better and some saying not much difference. Have u had any experience with either of these?


Hi Deano

I have both and use them both regularly. To begin with I preferred the 732 as the screen was a bit busy on the 733. Now I find that I use them both equally. With the price being so close now I would recommend going for the 733 as it has slightly more flexibility with the dual purpose probes


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2014)

Tesco have some great deals on salmon sides (£10 per kg) and cod sides (£6 per kg) at the moment.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello.  I know you folks won't believe this so I took a photo.  Santa must have been out exercising the reindeer and look what fell into my back garden.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Also have a silverside joint in the freezer waiting to be done medium rare.  Have the high temp silicone and heatshrink on the way to seal the probes.  Problem is that with a cold and fever I haven't felt like playing with my new toy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny













Maverick.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Dec 20, 2014


----------



## wade (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Danny.

If you hand them along to the nearest police station they will try to find the rightful owner. If you let me know which one you take them to I will put in my claim straight away 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the 21st century Danny. Mind you, having tasted your food I doubt if it can make it any better - just help take out that last bit of guesswork 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I feel for you - there are some nasty bugs going around at the moment and from personal experience they can be caught in succession. I hope you start to feel better soon.

My thermometers will be exercised tomorrow when I am cooking the turkeys. Cooking them in advance takes a lot of hassle out of Christmas Day and you cannot tell the difference on the plate. Notice i said turkeys (with an "s"). We ordered our turkey several weeks ago and I and collected it yesterday - 8.9 Kg (19.6 Pounds). No sooner had I got it home when I had a knock on the back door and a friend I smoke a lot of trout for handed me a 6.8 Kg (15 pound) turkey and said "thanks for all the fish" (this could be a Douglas Adams novel!). So suddenly we had 2! The challenge with the new one though was it was still whole (minus feathers). I had never had to gut a turkey before! YouTube came to the rescue 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Will post a thread tomorrow with the turkeys smoking and some trout that I have been curing today.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Yeah, when smoking sausage and when trying to get a joint perfectly med. rare those things are a must have.

I had to work Saturday as no one else to cover the shift.  Sat in front of the computer wearing 2 coats and shivering but little Johnny will get his PlayStation game for Christmas.  I just couldn't make it Sunday and I doubt Monday.  Our company expects you to come in unless you are on your death bed.  I work in an office with 7-12 people at any given time.  So we just spread it around.  Instead of just one person missing 3 days work I am the 4th person now so they have lost about 80 man hours so far.  That takes real Management GENIUS!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Danny, hope you like your new toys, and get better real quick!

Smokin Monkey


----------

